# Best skyline?



## scottc1088 (May 31, 2004)

Please give reasons for your choice


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

because i have one and its fookin great


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Voted R32 because.....erm.......................I have one. )(Same reason as Daves)    

-Elliot


----------



## The Terminator (Jan 24, 2004)

r33 not too old or too new just nice


----------



## scottc1088 (May 31, 2004)

i vote my self coz i have 2


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Well I had to vote R34 'cos I have one. Though I like them all except the R35


----------



## scottc1088 (May 31, 2004)

R35 never will be true skyline!
Its a 350Z


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

R32 as this is what I will own, very shortly


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Got to be the R34 it can only be refined a few times...lol.

Tony :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*POWER*

R32 GTR iTS JUST hardcore power to weight.

fcuking awsome   :smokin:


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

I own a GTR34 but my vote went to the GTR32 Why, may some ask well isnt it just obviouse its the best Skyline out there


----------



## KOOLBLUE (Feb 4, 2004)

Voted for the R33 because I have one, and used to have 33gts. I think it's the best shape out of them all


----------



## Hayes_666 (Feb 9, 2004)

Voted r32 becouse i have a gts-t but other than that it would be a r34 the 33 seems to have lost the nice lines the 32 and 34 have


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

R34 gets my vote 

I *really* love the R32's but they're getting on a bit and I can't help feeling the cars are kinda like old men on steroids, or viagra, or both    

no offence to any of you R32 lot


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

33 all day, prefer the fat back end and growling front to the square box lines of the 34 and the 32 is just getting on a bit.

Bob


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

BigBob said:


> 33 all day, prefer the fat back end and growling front to the square box lines of the 34 and the 32 is just getting on a bit.
> 
> Bob


What Bob said I agree


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

damn double post


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

thats my vote done..32 all day long..coz ive just bought one


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

ADUS said:


> thats my vote done..32 all day long..coz ive just bought one


But your ghey your vote doesnt count


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

u drive a yellow car so ur just beyond gay


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes there is that I suppose


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

scottc1088 said:


> Please give reasons for your choice


How exactly can you include a car that 1) doesn't exist and 2) wont be out for 2 years? I assume you are reffering to the next GT-R? Or the new Skyline? (Which actually is a V35  )


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

DCD said:


> How exactly can you include a car that 1) doesn't exist and 2) wont be out for 2 years? I assume you are reffering to the next GT-R? Or the new Skyline? (Which actually is a V35  )


am sorry to say but am sorry to say it does exist

ive got a copy of top gear mag and they went to japan and road tested it
wether its a r35 or v35 dosent realy matter but it was designed partly by nismo and polyphony the guys who make gran turismo

the car is a nismo version of the new skyline and the only reason it was made was so it could be in gt4

oh and i think the r32 is the best because

its the original

then the r34 coz it looks well nice 

and i dont really like the r33 great car but ugly as sin
sorry to any 1 that ownes 1 its jus my opinion


----------



## jdmctr (Aug 26, 2003)

I voted R35 beause I have seen it and have the secret information which I am not going to share with anyone!!  On a serious note, I wouldn't be able to decide which to vote for, each has its pros and cons, and I like them all  

mjcole - i take it you are referring to the Nismo Skyline which DCD test drove and talked about in this thread? http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=22819

Sorry but that isn't a R35. R35 is in the poll options, V35 is not.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

mjcole12....lol, lots of confusion there 

Just in case you are referring to the new SKYLINE (not GT-R, seems a infinite amount of confusion between the 2!!) then yes it is out, has been for...ehm...3 years now I believe. Its even on sale in the US under the Infiniti brand. The 4 door (V35) was followed early last year by the CPV35, which is the Skyline 350GT Coupe, which I assume from what you wrote is the car you are referring to.


----------



## R32 Godzilla! (Jan 29, 2004)

Voted R32 coz i got one and its wicked!!!!!!


----------



## Tristan (Mar 8, 2004)

I Voted R34 partly because I have one  but mainly due to the fact the Skyline just kept on getting better!! If it was a case of the TRUE Skyline then the R32 wins handsdown just for being the original. Not forgetting the shape of the R33 which in many peoples opinion was the best?


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

The R32 , much the same as everyone ,its the origonal.Nissan also seemed to go down the same path as did vw with the golf gti , it put on the pounds and became a more comfortable lux sports car, well its still f***ing brill and would love a 34 to park up next to the 32 someday.


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

34 all the way....in black or silver(mine) :smokin: 
they have the best wheels, front end, interior etc...
do love the rear three-quarter view of my old midnite purple 33 GTR, especially the way the edge of the spoiler support widens outwards from the body


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I love my 34 so I voted 34, but one day I will have a mint white KPGC110 to park next to the 34


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I voted R32 because it is the original RB26 engined GTR, lightest and most challenging to own, however if I had to have one for every day use it would be an R33 as they are easier to drive fast and live with on the road IMHO.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

R32 all the way :smokin:


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*R32 gtr in my view*

Because i have one and they are mean looking MOTHERF*****S.   

Charlie...


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

*Voted*

Has to be R32 cos i have my girl back and its just the mutts danglies  
Looks a bit dated now tho i have to admit but then dont we all  
But to be perfectly honest any skyline has to get the thumbs up 
JAY


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

I think they all have + & -'s, I couldn't choose between them


----------



## Ima Racing (Nov 14, 2003)

R32....because it was the first...and sequals are never as good as the original  ...It should be clear cut really  No matter what you feel on the R32 it is the best.....Ok maybe not the best looking as standard..i love the R34 straight out the box..awesome looking...BUT put a set of 18's and big rubber and some trust sideskirts on the R32 and even the looks gets close to the R34  

The R33...if we are going on pure looks....not nice imo..the back end is wrong...and the front is okish....side...nowt special.

BUT all GTR's are superb in there own right...i think the RB26 is the reason :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Ima Racing said:


> R32....because it was the first...and sequals are never as good as the original


But it wasn't!! It was the 4th!!  

So much for your argument there


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Difficult one, this ...*

I've driven R32 and R34, been a high speed passenger in R33.

I could not drive an R33 as I found it too bulky, passenger rides all the way there as it is an awesomely able car in the right hands. Still can't get over how that car was driven.

R32s are lovely. Great to look at [as long as it has clear indicators] and very wieldy. Dash is ugly unlesss you have white dials. The exterior is great, muscular haunches, chiselled face ... it just says "Don't test me"

R34 thought I would have the same problem as with the R33 but, when in the drivers seat the car felt like it had shrunk around me and I really did feel at home. Driving experience was truly awesome. The owner had a little trouble getting the keys back but hopefully we're still friends 

Overall I think the R34 as it really did feel easier to drive.

I'll go for a 32 and some decent driving tuition ...


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

R32 to old and to track
R33 pretty but way to heavy, better day to day driver than the 32
R34 alledgedly the best of both worlds, bit shorter and more nimble than the 33 and great for road use.


However lets make one thing clear, I would still rather have anyone of the series over the vast majority of cars out there   and quite a few of the older skylines appeal to me as well :smokin:

Each of the cars has its pros and cons, ultimatly choice must really depend on what you want from them.

R32 The choice of the purist, track day warrior or power freak 
R33 The choice of the person on a budget who wants the power, looks and name but still primarly needs a daily road car.
R34 The choice of the person with a better budget who wants the power, looks and name but still needs a daily road car and the choice of people whos budget means the dont have to give a shit either way.

 that is of course a generic light hearted look at things, all death threats etc post to the usuall addy


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

r33 gtr for me, with 400r splitter,N1bumper vents,bonnet splitter looks tough as ****. backend like bob said is like beyonce......wide and fat and with the nismo spat things looks mint.......imo
r32.never really liked them to be honest.
r34's are nice as long as they have a deeper front end.
but all that is just a looks thing.......
as long as they do the damage on the strip/road/track, then thats all that matters........right????
cant believe anyone here has bought a gtr just on looks?
leave thart to the gay supra owners and there pretty cars


----------



## kilo_4que (May 1, 2004)

Obviously as it is a broad poll where were are commenting on the model, then it has to be the R34 as it looks so mean and dangerous on road. But similarly, a R33 GTR looks as dangerous


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*R33*

No contest. R32's a little vanilla, R34's just not right. IM(nv)HO.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

I haven't voted because I have sold my GT-R 33 and am grumpy at not having a Skyline.

    

I have been round the world looking for something to replace it and nothing will.

'cept another GTR


----------



## StuyMac (Jul 19, 2002)

Theres just something I laike about the R32's 

Dunno what it is, I just love 'em and thats why Im buying one


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

senna said:


> I haven't voted because I have sold my GT-R 33 and am grumpy at not having a Skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously havent tried a big single turbo RX7 then....


----------



## kilo_4que (May 1, 2004)

Well AJ, I have to agree with you on that one mate, the RX7 is so much fun to drive and the fact that it is so much cheaper to run than many cars in its group is even better. One thing i like about them is that ure so close to the road when ure driving them. My brother used to have one (Twin Turbo) until he bought an Evo6 which is so ruff to drive that he got rid.


----------



## ozwort (May 7, 2004)

R32 ALL DAY IF HAD THE MONEY THOUGH I WOULD DEFFO AV A 34 THEN AGAIN I WOULD SPEND THE MONEY ON ME 32 LOOKING BETTER THAN A 34  
WOULDNT MIND A RX7 BIG SINGLE 550HP WITH RACELOGIC TRACTION CONTROL KILL ANY SKYLINE ON A TRACK


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

ozwort said:


> WOULDNT MIND A RX7 BIG SINGLE 550HP WITH RACELOGIC TRACTION CONTROL KILL ANY SKYLINE ON A TRACK


Then it kills itself     
RX7 are too brittle for my liking  
JAY


----------



## gwillson75 (Aug 7, 2003)

kilo_4que said:


> the RX7 is so much fun to drive and the fact that it is so much cheaper to run than many cars in its group is even better


Why do you say this ? Just interested, not flaming  I thought they were thirsty as **** and not the most reliable ?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

R33 - Simply the be(a)st :smokin:  :smokin:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

RX7s are very thirsty but set up right, they are hardly different to a GTR for fuel consumption. Running costs are a lot less on an RX7 (I have learnt this the hard way on this) for example, yes the engine doesnt last quite as long but is MUCH cheaper to rebuild than a straight 6 or 4 cylinder turbo. Rebuild costs start at £1800. I have had a lot of Jap sports cars, the FD3S RX7 is my favourite of them. Handling is sweet and is renowned by many as being 'Japans best handling car'. If you get one you will appreciate the amazing attributes of these cars.

Ant.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Ant...agree totally, RX7s are superb cars no question about it. But a GTR offers a slightly different owning experience if you know what I'm talking about. They are very different approaches to equal driver satisfaction. Love FCs and FDs to bits pity I just can fit in the bloody things!! (especially FDs!)


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Quite true. I have real problems fitting myself. I have to have a 280mm steering wheel.


----------



## kilo_4que (May 1, 2004)

gwillson75 said:


> Why do you say this ? Just interested, not flaming  I thought they were thirsty as **** and not the most reliable ?


Hi mate, a discussion is a discussion and you have your right to ask. When Financial aspects of cars are concerned, the fuel consuption isnt the only thing one needs to think about. Maintenance of other sorts are as important if not more important. My brother had his and he was really happy with it as the parts werent as expensive as the evo he has. The evo cost him a fortune to fix and that is the last thing you want. 

Cost factors id say affect almost all Mitsubishis. Look at the dramatic price drop of the Galants and GTOs, bloomen unbelievable


----------



## gwillson75 (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks chaps, I do seem to be learning that rex's aren't as bad as their rep. 
I am thinking of either an R32 GTR or an FD, but cannot decide no matter how much I read. I know test driving both would help  but I think I want both ! 

Back to the topic  
From what Ive read and seen, never been in one... I think the 34 is probably the best. I do really like the hard boxy looks of the 32 though.


----------



## saj (May 24, 2004)

I think my signature answers your question


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

LOL @ saj's signature!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Yep - who wants to be seen with a [email protected]!

Buy a BNR32 - greatest car ever to be built in Japan.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Hmmm....

Depends what your after. I must admit I prefer the RX7 but the R32 is a fantastic car as long as you get a good one.



> greatest car ever to be built in Japan


Yep thats right - after the FD3S. :smokin:


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*R32 all day long*

Having back to backed a R32, R33 and R34 on numerous occasions the R32 has to win just for being more of a drivers car IMO.

G.


----------



## Tristan (Mar 8, 2004)

I have also been lucky enough to drive 32s, 33s, 34s and also the RX. The greatness of all these cars is the exceptional drivability with little modification and the potential available with a more  The RX-7 is an absolute gem with handling and smoothness which is very hard to beat but there is just something about the GTRs that make them so special, the 32 being the most drivable perhaps in standard form, but spend a bit of money after market on any of the models, and you've got yourself a totally different driving experience!!!


----------



## st3v3_M (Oct 26, 2003)

I've had a R32 and R34 and its R32 all the way


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

DCD said:


> But it wasn't!! It was the 4th!!
> 
> So much for your argument there


Know it all  .

For originality it has to be the 32. This is the GTR that put GTR on the 33's and 34's that followed (OK Dino hold tight  ), and these two are just imitations of the real thing. It's not as if they are better except in perhaps asthetics and the odd electronic gadget. 

The 32's are the rawest GTR you will find (except of course the KP/GC10/110's Dino but we are talking latest generations  ) and represents how the designers, builders and engineers wanted it to be. 

I mean why own a 40k GTR when you can own a perfectly good and original 10k GTR? Asthetics like I mentioned, oh and pose value on the 40k GTR .

And as for FD's well, I class this as an insult even mentioning them in the same thread  .

Glen


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

r32 and cowies gonna kick ass all round God willing


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

can we lock this thread as the 34 has won?   

there was never any doubt anyway


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

ash-r34 said:


> can we lock this thread as the 34 has won?
> 
> there was never any doubt anyway


Good to know at least the 34 can win something even if it is a poll    .

Yeah lock it and let the 34 owners bask in clingfilm glory    .

Glen


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

R33 GT-R

Hmm.. oh yeah, I own one.

This is a "From Factory" comparison (Modified, they're all Skylines and all rule!):

- Most beautiful. Smooth flowing lines.
- Beastier, yet elegant. NOT heaviest as most people *wrongly* assume.
- Un-Dated interior (both R32 and R34 have dated interiors.. one is 80s the other is wannabe futuristic/super plasticy)
- 400R model existed - 'nuff said
- Actually stood out of the crowd when released (for its time it was the fastest)
- Only one with a C in the chassis designation (bCnr33), which stands for COOL 
- Broke Nurburgring record
- Race version for LeMans
- Way more mature and better handling than R32 GT-R
- Longer car, better platform for drag racing
- 4 Adults *comfortably*, 300+km/h hmmmm...
- Most copied *ever* front Bumper and Rear spoiler design...

R34 GTR is definitely a reaaaaaaaaaally close second in my opinion. R32 is a cool car, but unfortunately too dated (in pure stock form).


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*Can I.....*

have a vote for every R32 I have ever driven? 

 

Gaz.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Gazmo1 said:


> have a vote for every R32 I have ever driven?
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz.


Dont ask mate just do it cos we are losing  
The only reason peeps dont like the 32 is cos it takes a good driver to get the best out of them  
      
JAY
Oh and i think ill start running now :smokin:


----------



## <RA> (Jun 10, 2004)

iv got to say 32 iv just got 1 ,but for the money i paid for it could have got a 34 lol


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

> And as for FD's well, I class this as an insult even mentioning them in the same thread .


I agree Glen, they are far too superior to the GTR to be cast in the same light.  

Otherwise I agree, the R32 GTR is the purest GTR, IT IS HARDCORE though so I love the R33 too, its a bit more pipe and slippers than the R32 but that is a good thing on a long motorway crawl, not convinced on the R34 but I am yet to drive one.

By the way its V35 and not R35, there is no such skyline as an R35 to my knowing.

Ant.


----------



## lucy (Dec 9, 2003)

I think that the r32 gtr is undoubtable best but i've voted r33 (gtr) cos thats wot i would love to own. Just love the awesome road presence of the r33.


----------



## SixWheels (May 29, 2004)

R34 is the most aggressive in appearance, and for those who value the status-symbol thing then the latest/most expensive is always going to have appeal. If money was no object to me (sadly it is) then an R34 would be mine for sure.
R33 is a stunning looking vehicle and the one I hope to own before the end of the year (GTS25t not GTR, due to reasons mentioned in last sentence of last paragraph).
R32 is the purists choice and from what I can gather, the best track car, but how many of us have a house built on the side of a race track? besides the 32 just does not have the looks of the other two.
At the end of all this debating the most important thing is that we have/drive/love/desire Skylines for their inherent uniqueness (uniqueness? is that a word? it is now!)


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

all skylines r awesome..no matter which model it is :smokin:


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

same again they are all great cars but for me it,s got to be the r32 gtr, especially in silver with volk te37 alloys  ,as that is my second skyline. Love those muscular looking arches which just screams aggresion. R33 a bit too flabby and heavy but could make an exception for a 400r. R34 would have one if the bank allowed,just one wee point look at the rear quater window of a 32 then look at the 34 window glass shape almost identical,it,s as if the designers were trying to re-create some of the 32 magic. scorchio


----------



## Ripple (May 19, 2004)

I will own a R32 when the boat comes in  
Pete


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

The daddy    :smokin:


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Different horses for different courses, but I liked my R33 and some days want it back, but I'm real happy with my 34, so I voted 34.

I think it's got a good mix of looking more modern, being a great daily driver, having lots of gizzmos (essential ) and looking aggressive without being too over the top.

Love it.


----------



## StephenGTR (Feb 17, 2004)

Think GTR and the shape that comes to mind is the 33,personally the GTR that is an icon is the 32,i thankyou.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

GrahamM said:


>


I voted 34 ages ago, as to me it's just natural evolution from the fantastic base of the 32...33 was just a bit too big....so they corrected it all in the final version of the 2nd generation GT-R.

Even so...Graham....Sweet!!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bean said:


> ....so they corrected it all in the final version of the 2nd generation GT-R.


And the last true GT-R I fear


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

DCD your right...

I have driven nothing else that could get me out of my GTR for the price I can afford so this means that I will keep mine for as long as possible and just spend money on it to keep it nice  

I think Nissan will try to broaden the appeal of the next car (to get the sums to add up) and will make it easier to drive (and look at), refined and much less tuneable. I guess a different type of car to the 32,33,34 GTR`s which are quite similar in many respects.


----------



## Jamie_K (Feb 26, 2004)

R32, cos its the original, and im gettin one too! lol, pure driver's car


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

I voted r33 cos its the best looking of the three. r34 looks too messy with all bulges etc and R32 IMO are completely ugly and look sooo old. However I have only ever drivin a r33 but then it is the r33 that made me want a skyline


----------



## Rudestickers (Aug 11, 2004)

I love R34's cos they look evil


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

Rudestickers said:


> I love R34's cos they look evil


lol :smokin:


----------



## AWoL (May 6, 2004)

GrahamM said:


> The daddy    :smokin:


Thats THE car I want! :smokin: When I finally get a decent income I'll chop the GTS25 for one JUST like that!  Its a sad fact I have clocked up thousands of miles on GT3 in one just like that  . Back later, gotta go and have a thrash  (on GT3 that is!)


----------



## AWoL (May 6, 2004)

gissa go mistah!
seriously tho' could you mail me that pic if you have a hi-res one...


----------



## Suicidal_Maniac (Jun 8, 2004)

R34 Just because


----------



## GEORGE GTS (Jan 21, 2004)

R33 because I have one (well I have 4 really) But the R34 is growing on me...


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Got to be the original ! R32!


----------



## GEORGE GTS (Jan 21, 2004)

I think its the R33, but I am gonna say that arn't I


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

The r32 because this is an unknown car in Europe, she has the charm that the others not. ... in france one confused it with a renault lolll


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

°GREGZILLA° said:


> The r32 because this is an unknown car in Europe, she has the charm that the others not. ... in france one confused it with a renault lolll


Is that something you feel proud of?!

Voted R33 cos I want one. It is the largest GTR and I like the looks of the tail lights and...the front..and ...just everything. Can´t help but the R33 is my big b00bs GTR


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

> Is that something you feel proud of?!


I express myself poorly this is all, I say only that this model is not known, this is for that I fell in
love with this car, I never had not seen it and this is has totb2 that I have puses to see this model.
this is humor, the confusion with a renault

proud of!? no im just happy to be a owner of skyline....


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm kinda partial to the Chicago skyline myself. Seattle has an OK syline too.


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

R34. Reached the Pinnacle of the Skylines Carreer so far. Everything right, Looks, interior, the lot!

But i still love the R32 and R33 though


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

*R32*

Gotta be the R32 for me. I've got one and I love it. Sure, the 33's and 34's are more refined, but the 32 is a classic.


----------



## Little Dragon (Apr 12, 2004)

*???*

I voted R32, coz I have an R32 GTR, I would have loved an R34, but I couldn't afford it, so it was a case of Hobsons Choice!!!


----------



## skylinebarbie (Jul 16, 2004)

WELL i think that r33 single turbos are the best because theyre more affordable and are sooooo totally CUTE!I want a white one with pink lips on tha bonnet!roawwwwr!


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

skylinebarbie said:


> I want a white one with pink lips on tha bonnet!roawwwwr!


Dont we all :-D


----------



## chris 36 (Aug 29, 2004)

Ive gone for the R32, purely for sheer driving experience, if it were for looks Id say the R33...............which is why my 32 is up for sale and why I want a 33, confused? - I still am.


----------



## KevinCKLam (Sep 21, 2004)

classic


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Livelee said:


> Dont we all :-D



LOL  Good one


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

> I want a white one with pink lips on tha bonnet!roawwwwr!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

oops.. triple post


----------



## scottc1088 (May 31, 2004)

so does this mean the r34 is the best?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

scottc1088 said:


> so does this mean the r34 is the best?


*Yes*


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

Has to be the 33 I much prefer the shape out of them all I guess it depends what you're looking for in a car, the 34 comes closely behind for sure


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Erm i also like the 33 best shape wise, but 34 is also a fab looking car in my eyes, i would have any of them if i won the lotto


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

R32 GTR,

Practically the same engine for 1/2 and a 1/4 of the price


----------



## Awan (Oct 26, 2004)

R33 because it is affordable than R34 and better recognised than R32.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

In my humble opinon I believe the 32 ages better and better. I don't think the 33 will age so well.


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

r32, love the shape..


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

R32 over an R33!! lighter, and looks better than the fatter heavier R33!

but if money was growing im my garden like some of you rich dudes, id buy an R34!!


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Before I bought my car I was undecided between 32 gtr/gts or gtr33/gts, I then decided its gonna be a gtr, then went and viewed a gtr33 v-spec and was severely underwelmed it looked very big and cumbersome and didnt do anything for me, although i must admit it would have meant borrowing a bit of a lump if id fancied it, I now have a 32gtr with nismo body kit, and 18'' wheels on 265/35 tyres with a after market suspension, not the pureists set up I know, but it looks the dogs boll**ks , with the extra mods on it, iv been told approx 380/400 bhp, everybody I know apart from one person who dislikes skylines with a passion (hes into supras) has thought the same, from 10 year olds to 60 year olds its been a chorus of 'great looking motor' which brings me to a few people in previous posts who seem to be disliking the 32 'cause its old looking', nahh I dont think so, definately not, no its not a comfy 'BMW,Audi like' fairly fast car, its a small spit away from being a racing car that your just on the right side of being insane,so each to there own I think,for me anyway its the best. GTR32 all the way.


----------



## R32 NIK (Oct 8, 2004)

The 32 is the purest of the Skylines. Far better than the 33 IMHO. 34 is a close second tho.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Keep em coming boys we are catching up lol :smokin: 

JAY


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

R32 NIK said:


> The 32 is the purest of the Skylines. Far better than the 33 IMHO. 34 is a close second tho.


too old and wedgy looking


----------



## The Terminator (Jan 24, 2004)

u r right m8 too dated inside and out sorry guys 33 is the best mix of all


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd like a go of a 32 though cos they're meant to be the best drive ain't they


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2004)

nearly went for the R33 because I love the look of the sweeping lines ... then thought the R32 is a purer driver's car , and better power to weight etc ... but then saw a pic of Shin's R34 and fell in love ... 

I'm sooo decisive!! lol


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

R34GTR. Because it`s my dream car (for real).


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

well I must be still in my honeymoon period cause Iv got my dream car GTR32


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I voted earlier for the R32 GTR as I have one). I guess in reality I would like the R34 GTR, but this is purely based on the fact it is a newer car and rather than driving a K reg car about you get to drive about in a T reg etc.

One point that makes me think I am right to say the R32 is best (without having ecperianced a 33 or 34) is that I got the Brooklands skyline book for xmas which is full of reviews of the skyline and there are a few reviews in there that compare the 32, 33 and 34. Now one of the reviews was from Evo and by David Yu (who I think actually founded this club). After testing all three (all the reviews) proclaimed the R32 as the best. 

I am happy with that. I don't think they even considered the cost of the cars so it was based purely on the driving experiance.

Yippee. Would still rather a 34 GTR V spec though.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

33 all day long........never liked the r32 looks, they dont look special to me, if it meant losing my r33 and getting a r32.............id buy another rs500 cossie


----------



## jj-japcar (Nov 22, 2004)

R32 true classic :smokin:


----------



## The Terminator (Jan 24, 2004)

come on 33 !!!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Skylines are just like movies. The sequels are never as good as the originals!


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

I'd have to disagree with that ... I think the 32 was a good car but it looks out of date in fact I think it looks bloody awful ... I must say there's not much between the 33 and 34 in looks department in my eyes, but I would give a slight edge to the 33 ... but hey we are all gonna say we prefer our own version aren't we lol


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

i voted 34 because it's more powerful than the 33, more aerodynamic than the 32 and more advanced than both of them. plus it just looks better.


----------



## NigeT (Aug 17, 2004)

R34(as I own a GTT), just love the back lights :smokin:


----------



## Raspy (Jan 7, 2005)

I went for R33 as I don't actually own one yet and I prefer the look of the R33 over the R32. R34's are just too expensive for me to even dream about (until I win the lottery that is).


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

What's happening to the 32, it's slipping behind now, it was running the 34 a close second!!! Where did all the 33 votes come from?

Nito


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*...*

D'oh


----------



## waynegtstypem (Oct 6, 2003)

voted 33, 
best rear lights by far
i have one
look even better with the kit on 
its awesome


----------



## Yellow34 (Jan 2, 2005)

R34 - Styling, just gorgeous!


----------



## ming (Oct 23, 2004)

*which one*

the R 33 GTR v spec, it's every thing about it just looks so aggresive :smokin:


----------



## DANI3L (Dec 31, 2004)

i like the R33 gtr vspec


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

I want to change my vote to R31.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

R32, cos It was the first one. Nissan may have refined it over the years, but never bettered it. (maybe I'm biased cos I own one too)


----------



## Killer (Mar 14, 2005)

voted R34 as its so nice. Although i'm wanting an R33


----------



## Fishous (Mar 7, 2005)

i vote R32, Half cos i own1 and cos they look a little more aggresive than the 33 & 34


----------



## RB2633 (Feb 5, 2005)

R33 GTR full stop..

Really need i say more..


----------



## shaneR32GTR (Feb 16, 2005)

*poll*

well guys and girls its got to be theR32GTR its just totaly awesome the looks the power :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

Voted R32, Totally Biased


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

R32 GT-R's are the lightest, smallest and rawest of the breed - although there's not much in it - the R32 is the best as a driver's car.

Then there's cost... An R34 isn't 3 times better than an R32 (Even in looks!) so why pay 3 times the price?

R32's the car with the most racing herigate.

R33's are heavier than R32's. R34's are the prettiest, but hey - these cars are for driving, not looking at, primarily!

Seeing the standard bodied Garage Saurus prepared R32 GT-R beat everything in it's wake, including wide bodied Kevlar kitted R34's - on the Rev Speed - Tsukuba Super Battle (In the hands of Nobuteru Taniguchi) would convert anyone to R32's...!


----------



## Keiron (Feb 20, 2005)

R33 all the way for me...there is just something about them. They give me more of a japanese feeling than the R34  

I say all that but when ever i see an R34 i just melt lol...oh i dunno


----------



## palmer77 (Jul 21, 2004)

R32GTR with a 34 interior please


----------



## presenter (Mar 21, 2005)

I voted for R32, because I like it's raw and brutal appearance. It has edge, but it also doesn't look like a traditional sports car and therefore has some kind of "sleeper" status - at least here in Finland. 

(yay, my first post to the board)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cos I got 1 and have owner a 34 GT-T as well


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

33's ROCK ,,ahhh yer we go,, lots of talk on size n weight,,,well mine in 6" bigger than than the 32 possy , n even 2.9" bigger than the 34 possy,,who sais size dont matter,,,    ,,,n weight well its full tank of petrol weight between us n 32 possy , n whats left in the tank after 2 or 3 full 600 bhp bursts past the porsch ponnies difference between us n 34 possy ,, but we is all the same width n height give or take n inch,,,all said n done ,,stock 33's look coolest allround,,34's got better lights ,,,32 well ,,,,you just gotta respect it, aint ya,,, but 33's it is ,,,,kneel n bow to the great lord skyline


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

it makes me laugh how whenever topics like this come up - or someone talks about better looks etc etc - its nearly allways an R33 owner saying how much better the 33 is.

You don't see too many R34 or R32 owners bringing it up or going on about it.

I haven't read all of this thread (and anyone that has probably owns a 33....  ) but I bet the majority of repeat posts have come from 33 owners.

Like I said before, the 34 is mean and new and I like that - the 32 has the most potential to look tatty and crap - especially in non gtr form - but when you get one that is well kept, clean and in good condition, I think this is the ultimate. I also prefer the interior.

33's are.... well, their just 33's. Even Nissan thinks these are too big and bulky - proof being they made the R34 smaller.. 

Either way - it's nice to own a skyline.


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Ahhh ,,,there there,,, 33's are still the best by my books,,, but may get a big BHP 34 one day,,, i like them too,,,,32's look too dated 4 my tastes,its good that we r all different cos we would all be driving VW beetles if hitler had his way


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

voted r34 as i think they have the best look

alex


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

The Manhattan Skyline, closely followed by Sydney Australia


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

voted r32 because its the lightist and i have one but i love them all ,fantastic cars


----------



## [GTR]SKYLINEGTR (Apr 23, 2005)

well...... all of them they are all good in there own way


----------



## Slaine (Apr 19, 2005)

R33 for me as thats my shape of liner. All of them are great except for the new one. The voting seems unbelievably equally divided between the r32, r33, and r34 - good to see.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

R32. When the R32 GTR first come out, it must have absolutely annihilated any competition.


----------



## pob (Jun 29, 2004)

R33 cause i have one and it's the one i've always looked at as a kid !


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

R34, love the fron't lights and rear and body, hmm isn't that the whole car? 

Looks great,


----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

R33 cos it has best handling and good turns  better than r32 and 34


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

i saw a few realy nice 32's at japfest i was impressed,,,i am getting like them the more i see them,, but i still think my 33 is the muts,, i like it more than the 34 ,, n i used to idolise them lil nutters,,, i have already voted,, just wanted to say N1 R32's Rock too.  :smokin:


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

32 gtr's the best
aggressive styling and classic looks 

mine will be otr shortly


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

voted for r 33 becuase i own one, plus best looking by far.


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Well im compleatly the opposite I dont like the 33 as much as the 32 and 34 because of the way a 33 is shaped + out of the 2 GTRs iv driven, a GTR33 v-spec and a GTR32 I prefered the GTR32 just personel thing im sure


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Like they say, opinions are like A$$holes...everyone has one...and some are stinkier than others. Since we are adding our thoughts on the above mentioned cars I will throw mine. The R34 is a mean looking, growling beast of a car from the front, side and back. The R33 is softer all over, and to me isnt nearly as aggressive as the 32/34. The R32 is a very classic design that looks aggressive, but is starting to show its age.

There ya go, rip it apart...


----------



## skyliner32 (Feb 28, 2004)

psd1 said:


> The R32 is a very classic design that looks aggressive, but is starting to show its age.


Agree, I had a R32 GTR before now have a R34 GTT, still like the shape of R32 GTR and it was one of the reason I bought one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

I'd have to say an R32 with 18 inch R34 alloys, or a R33 slightly lowered with R34 alloys or an R34 with er. er. ... er.. oh yeah Do-luck alloys.. any Skyline really


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

This thread seems to have gone on for ages, at least the 32,33 & 34 are all about equal so they are all good!!


----------



## Billbo (Jun 5, 2005)

*GTR R32*

R32 GTR Is The best overall GTR no question  
Best Looking car on the planet


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

It tells me I have already voted, even though I can't remember ever having done so!!! Is this possible in Acapulco? Alzheimers?


----------



## NissanBoy (Jul 5, 2005)

33 because its the best shape, and I own one!!!!!!!


----------



## Tenacity (Aug 26, 2005)

*the R33of course !*

 the R33 of course cos thats the one i bought , the best shape out of the lot of them . but i love them all . i want one of each please


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Voted the R34 but i own an R33 ??? It's just that owning the 34 is the time when i know i've made it and i have no dreams left. Except making that 34 go faster of course!!


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

33s look like a bad styling accident. Kind of get the feeling they fired that guy and got somebody else to come back in and recapture the look of the 32 on the 34. Too bubbly and looking like a Toyota Camry  *expecting abuse*

Well, anyway.. looks like the R32 is winning by a hair at the moment.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R 33 (BUT must be a GT-R) every time !! 

R23 old looking, R34 mental, ugly and looks like it's on steriods, R33 deliciouse and most practable and drivable in every way (not biased, just own A-BEUT (R33 GT-R V Spec)and have done for 7 years !!)


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

the 33 cos i got 1 and cant aford 34v


----------



## ilusiv1 (May 29, 2004)

well...tough one for sure, i voted 32 purely cos i own one, but i have love for all of them. I havnt driven a 33 nor a 34 so i cant give a fair statement for either, If i had the funds i'd have one of each i promise you's.


----------



## slaphead (Sep 11, 2005)

*It's gotta be the 32*

It's the most best looking of the breed and can't beat it on power to weight :smokin: 

and yes I'm biased!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Guess  

I like the dynamics of the R32 car compared to other Skylines, although an R34 modded to a similar level, suspension wise, must be pretty special.
oh yeah, and casting my vote puts the R32 back in the lead.


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Gonna say an R33 cos' I have one :smokin: 

Love the R34's too. I think the R32's are gettin on a bit now and look their age.....

All Skylines are mint in my eyes though 

James


----------



## Cable (Sep 17, 2005)

Can I say 400R instead or would I have to tick the R33 box?


----------



## dunks_uk (Jun 15, 2005)

R32! What other car can offer you that level of engineering, performance and looks....for under £10k ? They're also the smallest and lightest of them all, and was built for one purpose....homologation :smokin: THE Daddy


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

No R33's are the DADDY, R32's are now the GRANDADDY. Who want to own a Grandad?


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

uhh me , I chose it over a 33 im afraid


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Recently went for a 32, they are just lighter and easier to place on the road, looked at a 33 but and i expect it's just me but with all this edge styling about these days i rekon the 32 is looking more up to date than a few years back


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I seem to remember reading an article where Tim Webster was quoted as saying he likes his R32 the best( at the moment). Now there's a chap who should know a thing or two about Skylines from a driving point of view.

Lets face it, they're all great and there are loads of factors that should be considered that make finding the truly 'best' model impossible.( Budget, use of car, etc)

My two penneths


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

how about this for the best

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=35825&highlight=car+2005+spec

:smokin:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah, not bad.


----------



## Marzy (Sep 15, 2005)

im gonna say the R33. i ve had 2 R33 and one R32 and i think the 33 just rules out right.

i think it has looks and road presence.

Dont get me wrong i like to have a R34 but i rather buy summit else with my £30000+.


----------



## Al_s13 (Sep 19, 2004)

i voted R32 As i love the shape. It's just a hardcore car :smokin: Oh, and i bought one


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Hello its the r32*

For me it has to be the R32 Miles ahead of the game at the time the 32 was in production most of us where dreaming about Lambos and ferraris, Nissan took a 2.6 turbo engine out of a truck horsed it into the skyline, engineered more electronic devices than Marconi and produced a car capable of making are dreams a reality:smokin: 
For small money a r32 can and will send you in and out of the hospital countless times with a stupid grin on your mush and whiplash.....LIGHT YEARS AHEAD:smokin: 

HARDCORE FOR SURE


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Do i know you????????????


Mick


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sad to here that some folk don't think the R32 is the best purely because it's the oldest ....

That's like saying you'd have an Ferrari 430 over a Ferrari 288 GTO or F40 because it's newer ....

R32 still got the RB26 and it's the lightest and rawest ..

I think it looks the meanest as well ...

I hope the new GTR is the same leap ahead that the R32 was from its ancestors.


----------



## Black Tristars (Nov 2, 2005)

They had a purpose... touring car racing, which is why they initally built 5000 of them, (the minimum required by FIA for a non-evolution car in Group A)

The engineers behind the R32 proabably had a photo of the RS500, Supra and the M3 stuck to a dartboard, which by then were filled with dartholes and think, if they were struggling with the R31 GTS-R, then this car must be built to beat these cars in Gr.A.

...also they were enough to send the Germans complaining at Macau '90, then the Aussies at Bathurst.


----------



## Black Tristars (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh! I forgot to mention, I mean the R32


----------



## RyTakahashi34 (Jul 22, 2005)

I voted for the R34. I think the R34 has the best blend of style and speed.

I really wish I could have voted for two, because the R32 is definitely tied in my book. It is the lightest one and is the original Godzilla as we all know. I would give the world for either, they are both my tied for my favorite cars ever created.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

R32 not produced on a production line

like the 33's and 34's

also parts are of better quality

although some technology on the r34 is better

and the usual reasons, weight, length and looks

my own opinions  :smokin:


----------



## Chris1983 (Dec 10, 2005)

R32, Because i'm getting one soon...........well April


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

Ive got to say R34 because i own one but i would like a R32


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

R33, yes i have one but i think they look nicer, the R32 is squareish and the R34 also squarish, dont get me wrong i do love all the skylines just prefer the 33.


----------



## skylinemv (Feb 5, 2004)

R32....The original Godzilla, the icon to which all have followed, plus I own one


----------



## mgzrneo (Dec 16, 2005)

i would say R43, although Im gonna be buying a 33...if my budget allowed it would be a 34.....i love the backend on the 34 soooooooooooo much!


----------



## Drive4Ever (Dec 20, 2005)

R34 - love the way they look and all those cool gadgets...


----------



## Inn3rchild (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, i love the R32, obvious reasons, but i love the r34 just as much, but its the price. the r33, i like it, but it's abit roundish for me.


----------



## darren bly (Feb 5, 2002)

My Vote gos to the R32

A True Drivers Car


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

it has to be the r34 though the 32's & 33's each have there own appeal. walked into a showroom with no intentions of buying a car let alone a skyline! seen it sitting there a pearl black r34 gtr v-spec 550bhp one owner,i had to have it!


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Well i voted 32 cause its my dream Skyline. And its my dream Skyline because it is the, smallest, lightest & less complicated of the new generation GT-R's. It also looks so sleek and aggressive. Also its list of accomplishments in Group A Racing, 29 out of 29 races, 3 years undefeated, as well as it having to be banned in Australia cause it was too fast, even by limiting boost to 19psi & adding 160Kg of ballast. What more can one ask for?

PS: How come you guys didn't add the R31 to the mix. I love that one so much its not even funny anymore.


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

R32 all day, the origional and best. Grew up in awe of the thing, beating everything on the track it came up against. It was, and still is a technical marvel, and a great drivers car! IMHO one of the best cars on the planet, even if it is a Nissan lol


----------



## magic (Feb 25, 2003)

R33 ..... followed by R33 ....... and an R33 in 3rd place   

Had a 4 door R33 GTSt ... fastest family transport on the planet. Now got an R33 GTS ..... ''tt'' ...... as its got an Abbey tuned RB26DET lump helping it along :smokin:


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

R32. Because......well, why do you think its' called GODZILLA.


----------



## kewzil (Oct 3, 2005)

R33 is the best car ever... hehehe if u guys see in discover channel R33 in the top ten best car in 2005... hehehe


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Nah they said the Skyline was, but only had footage of the R33 GTS-T that was drifting all over the place.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i voted for the R33. its the most value for money i think.
i think its really hard to choose between the R34 and R33. the R34 is so fast, so advanced. the R33 isnt THAT advanced, its a bit 'old skool' lol. 

then the shape of the R33. most exotic car owners 'fear' the skyline R34, because it looks so evil and fast. the R33 looks slower than the R34, but its just as fast. its a fantastic car i think. but after ive owned a R33 GTS-t in the next few years(getting one round december i hope), i think i will upgrade to a R34 GTR then.(or keep the R33 aswell, see how it is with finance etc, might use the R33 for drifting, or just sell it, and use the money for the R34)


----------



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

to be honest , i think the GTR33 is better because i used to have a GTR34 with over 600+hp for the street and sold it and kept the GTR33, why?? cuz when i first liked skylines was when the GTR33 was released, but i really liked it in 1997 and at that time i was 17 and wanted one but my dad knew if he got me this car for my first car i will go extreme in modding cuz i modded my moms car a little bit without anyone knowing,lol  so when i really got started getting into modifiying was 3 years ago when i bought a 2000 GTR34
Vspec 2, but i was not that happy with it even with the Mods and even LOOKS, i always remembered that once i had a dream of owning a fast GTR33 so i bought one ''the one i have now'' and after owning the R34 for only a year i sold it and kept the GTR33. But im going to have one Soon a GTR34...
The R32 is the Most amazing JAP car i drove on the Drag, i feel its light and more aero than the others, so the R32 is cool but i think its called GODZILLA cuz its the best in top speed and street DRAG class.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

its called GODZILLA because it won so many races in the australian(lost the name) event. the aussies we're not pleased with the R32 winning so much, so what they did was only allow V8's.


----------



## ~Humline~ (Jan 21, 2006)

Voted for R33 though my b/f will be shaking his head at me and voting for the R34. Better lookin car in my opinion and the new R35 really isn't a Skyline...
~H


----------



## faisalsazhar (Mar 7, 2005)

VOTED V35 (R35) - Excellent car to drive which could be used an every day car! and I have it


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i think its still a bit like this:
R32-the most 'original' skyline in the modifiers scene
R33-the best looking one
R34-the most advanced one
R35-why? why why why why why???!!!! why did they HAD to make it look like a 350Z? WHY did they got rid of the RB engine?! i hope nissan drops the plans of a twin turbo V8 and make it an straight 6.


----------



## Mach (Jan 24, 2006)

I would have to go for the R33, as I have one so I am bias .
My next choice would be the R32


----------



## faisalsazhar (Mar 7, 2005)

I think Nissan are going the same way Mercedes has in AMGs where they are using V8 with Twin Turbos or Super chargers. Thats the future of High Performance Motring!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

where the voting buttons ? R33 GT-R Vspec in Purple is da best ! (wonder why ?)


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Steve said:


> where the voting buttons ?


You've already voted.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Selected the R34 as i own an R32 and its starting to look a bit dated now but i still like all the body lines, These arnt present in the R33 but are much more denfined in the R34


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Damn that poll is close!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

2 years and nearly 600 votes later....

and it seems that there is no clear favorite, things are pretty close either way.

cool :smokin:

I mean, they're all great cars. I have an R34, all I need now is a R33 and an R32 and I'll have the best of both (well all) worlds!


----------



## Arande (Apr 16, 2006)

The R34 was always my favorite until 2 Fast 2 Furious...I got sick of it and disliked it for a while and ended up voting for it again because the Z-Tunes kick ass.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I voted the R32 because it was the first and of the heritage.

This car was truly made without compromise


----------



## Smoll (May 2, 2006)

Only BCNR33 Cool!


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Its just me maybe but the entire car would look better if you had the Veilside wing or something in a similar fashion to compliment the front.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

*R32*

R32 GTR has been my favorite one ever since i first saw one in japan 9 years ago. i immediately liked it. so 9 years later, i now have one, finally, in the garage but in pieces. i had to import it independently as a parts heap. so it is not built up yet. 

i like the other ones, too, but somehow prefer the lines and the stance of the R32. it has a more raw appearance that appeals to me. the R34 seems a merging of this principle with progressive styling, albeit with greater refinement. the R33 is nice, too, but is, in a way, too refined with it's lines. yet i'd like one of each. they all have their requisite nuances and good merits. i do like the GTR Proto, 11th gen, and cannot wait to see it in it's market form.

a word about "dated." the R32 and all others will, at a point, look of a certain era. the KPGC10 and 110, for example, as awesome designs as they still are, do harken to a certain decade. and that is perfectly understandable and fine. so i don't see how this term "dated" is used in the pejorative in the case of the R32 when it looks totally awesome no matter what year it is at present. in ten years hence, the R34 will show it's age, too. so this is to be disdained? a car will not hold it's current design ethics forever. i just find it a bit misplaced an adjective to call the R32 dated in the negative sense. to me, it is a timeless classic aging gracefully through the years --far moreso than can be said of other cars of that era. 

some cars that look dated do look truly awful or tacky. but i don't in any way see this applying to the R32 GTR or subsequent models of the R series GTRs. of course i am biased in favor of the R32. yet i like all of them. everyone will have their favorite. and this is what makes the community interesting and fun. appreciation can cross-multiply and become shared between all fans of the icon. 

anyway, that's my two cents worth opinion


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

bonzelite said:


> R32 GTR has been my favorite one ever since i first saw one in japan 9 years ago. i immediately liked it. so 9 years later, i now have one, finally, in the garage but in pieces. i had to import it independently as a parts heap. so it is not built up yet.
> 
> i like the other ones, too, but somehow prefer the lines and the stance of the R32. it has a more raw appearance that appeals to me. the R34 seems a merging of this principle with progressive styling, albeit with greater refinement. the R33 is nice, too, but is, in a way, too refined with it's lines. yet i'd like one of each. they all have their requisite nuances and good merits. i do like the GTR Proto, 11th gen, and cannot wait to see it in it's market form.
> 
> ...


I saw a Peugeot 406 in grey with a spoiler the other day and it just reminded me of a GTR32 of same colour. It was spooky, but that aside I do like the 32 and would like to have a mint untouched one but 33 for me for looks


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

just love the looks of the r34 GTR V-Spec. Black, blue or MP and I'm sold. It's just a gorgeus piece of machinery!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

i voted r33.

I love all of them but the 33 is the biggest and widest of the three and thats why i voted for the 33


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

simonas said:


> I saw a Peugeot 406 in grey with a spoiler the other day and it just reminded me of a GTR32 of same colour. It was spooky


You are sh1tting me...

You were obviously put on this planet just to wind me up - LOL!  

Mods - can we fine people a pound for every time they use the Peu.... word..


----------



## BDoN (Jun 7, 2006)

Voted R32 due to wieght and clean simple looks. That and i couldnt really see paying that much more (im in the states) for such subtle differences in the cars. Also due to owning a R32


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Got a 33 voted 33, but really.. I would own any one of the bunch... lets see what comes of the 35....


----------



## chicanemusic (May 13, 2006)

Ive got a R33 GTR but my fave is the R34 GTR! One day I will hopefully own one.


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Gotta to be GTR 34. Looks mainly.

Does anyone think that the GTR34 prices will drop when the sh*ty R35 comes out. If anyone disagrees with R35 being crap then look at the poll.
:sadwavey:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

bonzelite said:


> R32 GTR has been my favorite one ever since i first saw one in japan 9 years ago. i immediately liked it. so 9 years later, i now have one, finally, in the garage but in pieces. i had to import it independently as a parts heap. so it is not built up yet.


I'm way in love with the R32 as well, and frankly it's the only thing that's keeping me from coming home to the US. I wonder if I send mine over in pieces if I'll be able to register it as a kit car...is that your plan as well?


----------



## joeharwoodthedj (Jun 26, 2006)

*R34*

R34, IT HAS THE LOOKS, THE POWER, AND THE FEATURES. BRILLIANT!


----------



## Scoobymail (Jun 23, 2006)

My favourite is certinaly the R34, it look s the nuts.


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

coz its my dream car. anyways, R33 is also good.


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

i chose r34 coz its my dream car. anyways, R33 is also good.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

R32... the original and best. Power to weight, timeless styling.... what else is there to say? R34 is a close second due to technology and sheer intimidation factor...


----------



## Little_Richie (Sep 6, 2006)

Voted for the R34 due to its looks and road presence.

Although, after reading the forum over the last few weeks and seeing various examples of them, the R33 was an incredibly close second.


----------



## steve_GTR (Apr 9, 2006)

Got to be r33 as i have one and think its the best shape.
:bowdown1:


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

R32 because I am about to take delivery of one.

Just love the shape - and it's been a dream to own one for a long time.


----------



## MidNite-D (Jul 4, 2006)

Its got to be the R33 in Midnight purple and Gold wheels, ooh look I'm talking about my car! 

MidNite


----------



## bill sky (Jul 25, 2005)

its the one that made the car what it is today in my eyes and also i really really want one, a v-spec in total original spec would be sweet, i found one on carsensor.net but even in japan it was still about £25K, nice but alot of dosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

well i voted for R32 coz i like it , but R30 would be even better!


----------



## magic (Feb 25, 2003)

Voted R32 cos I have now had two R33 s and can't afford an R34 ? :runaway: :runaway: ??? 

...and I recently went out in DWs R32 that is looked after by a certain Mr Bell ... still smilin


----------



## Cosmic (Oct 15, 2006)

Voted r32 you can;t beat the power / weight ratio


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

R33 all the way!!! altho R34 is not far behind


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

r32 may?? be the best but the 33 just looks mean so 33 it is, would you buy a jag? it does 150-160, no? get my drift.
r33 160mph for mondeo money, on the track officer.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

R32: on the track
R33 and R34: drivability/road use.

although they are all very close together!


----------



## tatty (Oct 4, 2006)

Gone for R33 as looks the right balance of shape and aggresivness. 32's bit pointy aronund the front and 34's to short on the rear end.(also i have a R33)

Know that this will be a large bone of contention but it's only a poll eh?

Martin


----------



## paulR32GTR (Jan 5, 2005)

wot u mean the r32`s getting on a bit, if u see mine you`ll be wanting to swop urs for it, when i figure out how to put pics on here i will do it, if any body can tell me i would be grateful,.


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

go to photobucket.com
set up a account=free
dl your photos to the photobucket site
attach link here for all to view

R32's are best fact


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

R32, my first love with the skyline. Although R33 and R34 are amazingly sexy machines as well. I have a soft spot for Gun metal grey or white R32 with Volk CE28N wheels. 

Jon


----------



## paulR32GTR (Jan 5, 2005)

cheers for that darbo, ive put all my pics on the photobucket but just need to know how to download them onto here soz for being a pain but im not that gud on the comp with this kind of stuff, dont suppose u could help me out again could u plz, cheers paul.


----------



## paulR32GTR (Jan 5, 2005)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## paulR32GTR (Jan 5, 2005)

Free Image and Video Hosting - Photo Image Hosting Site : Photobucket.com
when youve clicked on this link just press my album at the top.


----------



## paulR32GTR (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

under each pik there are the links
left click on img to highlight it
right click on the highlited img address and move your mouse pointer across to were it says copy
left click copy
in the quick reply box on here right click and paste it
that should copy the file for all to see


----------



## paulR32GTR (Jan 5, 2005)

cheers mate, think i managed to sort sum kind of link out.


----------



## R33 GTR N1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*R33 GTR N1*

BEAUSE I OWN ONE :chuckle:


----------



## Kemnay (Jan 24, 2006)

R33.....For me it has all anyone could wish for in a car....looks, performance (when needed) and a sheer everyday pleasure to drive

Too late now, but I really wish they would re-think the aesthetics of the R35


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

The R34 GTR is the best Skyline ever made.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Joint 1st goes to the R32 / R34

Close 2nd goes to the R33..


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Think the R33 just shades it because it looks a bit move balanced on the shape,but its just by a whisker.


----------



## jbala (Nov 29, 2006)

R34 GTT OR R33 GTR ???????????????


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> R34 GTT OR R33 GTR ???????????????


thats just price range 

the GTR is better..unless you're after a drift car i guess.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I cant beleve the 32 is wining still. but no surprise of the 35


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Luckham said:


> Joint 1st goes to the R32 / R34
> 
> Close 2nd goes to the R33..


So Skylines one and two again  Sounds like a familiar story...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i think the R32 is winning because its cheaper to buy than the others. i think most people who have owned an R34 and R32/33 may think the R34 isnt worth double the price of them? thats just a thought really

to think of it, you can buy at newera a nice R33 AND a nice R32 for the same price of a R34?! and both should be fairly modified to!


----------



## s15sky (Dec 6, 2006)

I VOTE FOR THE R34, I OWN R33 AND R32 AS WELL AS R34 ALL GTR'S. ENJOY THE R34 MOST. ITS NEXT LEVEL.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

R32 for me, best looking IMO


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

From a purest [race car] perspective the BNR32 wins hands down.

For looks I'd say the 34 is hard to beat..

The 33 is a really nice car, but is up against some pretty stiff opposition


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

GTR RGT said:


> I cant believe the 32 is wining still. but no surprise of the 35


I can't believe that they think that I'd think that I'd believe it's not butter,

but I can believe that the R32 is still winning..


----------



## metropolis (Jun 24, 2006)

*classic ones*

hakasokas!

gc10 proper 70's classic styly:chuckle:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Luckham said:


> I can't believe that they think that I'd think that I'd believe it's not butter,
> 
> but I can believe that the R32 is still winning..


Lmao :bowdown1:


----------



## NissanStyle (Feb 14, 2006)

:runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: Id settle for a BEE-R conversion. Mix and Match.


32 front 33 interior 34 rear


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

R32GTR - the original and best.

Though i'd give my right arm, left testicle, and maybe even my R32GTR for a KPGC10  

Butuz


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Who has actually voted for the R35?


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Having owned both R33 and R34 GTR's i settled with the 33, some might say strange and others would agree!

But both have their good points so its a hard call.

Pro's for the 34 are 6 speed box, better interior greater road presence and more respect from other drivers when you pull up behind them. Especialy from the un educated as there first thought is Aston Martin, then they are left in surprise because its not! Avaliable data from video display especialy with the Nismo up grade.

The 33 has great curves it is a bit more of a sleeper, I have got tugged far less frequently in the 33's even though i have done 3 times the milage in them, than a 34. The 34's shape say's Hooligan! I prefer the seating position and the general road feel and for me it was my first taste of the skyline and it doe not matter what i have bourght in between times, i get drawn back, by some dark force! Not even the very capable E39 M5 or a New 996 Carrera with engine up grades to match the GT3 satisfied the driving pleasure of the 33. I actualy sold the Porshe after 9 month of ownership and in reality i only drove it for 4 to 5 months!!!! It just did not put a smile on my face every time i drove it.

So for me the 33 and thanks to the ¨Gods at Nismo for the 400R that gives me insperation on my quest for great driving pleasure¨ 

Ps. Can i have a Z car set up in my 33 to highten the enjoyment!


----------



## Aratz (Jan 6, 2007)

I vote by the R34, is the one that but I like


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

MacGTR said:


> Who has actually voted for the R35?


8 idiots    , joking


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

Because of the Exterior mostly. As for the Interior, I like it the most too, especially with the Screen.

Plus, it has the best (and strongest) Chassis out all of them. Gotta luv that Bayside Blue too!


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

Between the 33 and 34 for me... Like the 34 agressive front over the 33 but really dont like the rear, messy fog and reverse light position next to plate. The rear of the 33 flows alot better. Guess a 34 with upgrade rear bumper is the answer.... one day.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

R32 is as hard as nails......it's what the Godfather's twisted son would drive!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Spoons said:


> Between the 33 and 34 for me... Like the 34 agressive front over the 33 but really dont like the rear, messy fog and reverse light position next to plate. The rear of the 33 flows alot better. Guess a 34 with upgrade rear bumper is the answer.... one day.


get a Bee-R R334 kit lol, best of both worlds for you haha.:thumbsup:


----------



## jbala (Nov 29, 2006)

*GTR*

I believe that the R34GTR is the best looking in the entire range, and it gives beautiful performance. (so i have heard/seen)

the gtt is nice for drifting, but just does not have that angry beefy look.


r33 gtr = £ 12000 
r34 gtr = £ 28000


apart from the touch screen incar computer and its beautiful looks, which would be a smarter buy?

personally i would go for the R33GTR, but to be honest, that's because i cannot afford the r34gtr.




bkvj said:


> thats just price range
> 
> the GTR is better..unless you're after a drift car i guess.


----------



## jarri (Feb 24, 2006)

mostly this is only a matter of taste, but as to my choice of the R33 it is a combination of looks and number of different "top-end" editions. the LM, R400, and so on.... If you haven't guessed it, I have R33 GT-R and I wouldn't have bought it, if i didn't think it the bedst in the world... that beeing said... I am looking for a very deecent R34, PM me if you have a spare one  the only reason for wanting a 34, is that the age permits it as a company car, and there for I can save som £££££


----------



## Biggsy (Jan 19, 2007)

its gotta be the 32gtr for me, it does help that i own 1


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

For me an honest answer would be the R34

But I woul still love to vote for the R32 aswell because I believe out of the 3 (32/33/34) the 32 and 34 are the most aggresive looking, and thats what I like to see


----------



## lucky shot (Jul 12, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> For me an honest answer would be the R34
> 
> But I woul still love to vote for the R32 aswell because I believe out of the 3 (32/33/34) the 32 and 34 are the most aggresive looking, and thats what I like to see


Completely agree, but i still hope to get a R32 for my fist skyline in a few years. But the dream will always be the R34.


----------



## outlawsv126 (May 13, 2007)

i have gts4
best car to run cheaply


----------



## outlawsv126 (May 13, 2007)

i vote r32


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

im just glad the R35 has like no votes, that thing is just kinda lame woot for the R34, its just sooo sexxxy!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Well I had to vote R34 'cos I have one. Though I like them all except the R35 ???? just cant seem to get me head around that one !!


----------



## jko (May 9, 2007)

IMO, R32 is great but too heavy. R33 is supposedly the worst of the 3 (but still awesome), and R34 is best of the bunch.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

jko said:


> IMO, R32 is great but too heavy. R33 is supposedly the worst of the 3 (but still awesome), and R34 is best of the bunch.


If we are talking GT-Rs, the R34 is heavier than both 32 and 33.


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

I would vote for the R32 even though i don't own a Skyline. The reason being that all Mark 1 of cars are the rawest of the bunch, setting the trend for the next. I can't think of any car which is better than its original.


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

YokoAE86 said:


> I would vote for the R32 even though i don't own a Skyline. The reason being that all Mark 1 of cars are the rawest of the bunch, setting the trend for the next. I can't think of any car which is better than its original.


it aint a mark 1 :chairshot


----------



## aden (May 8, 2007)

based on exterior as main factor, voted for 33, love the fat butt, and the car looks balance and slick overall. 

love the 34 too but perhaps my love for the 33 is too deep... 

and honestly, never liked the 32 at all. 

my list - 
1) GTR33
2) KPGC10 (this legend is brutal)
3) GTR34
4) GTR32


----------

